# Quicktime 7 Alternative / Video Info Utility App



## Karsten Laser (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I've used QT Player 7 Pro for getting infos about a video or audio file,
especially the exact length in Timecode format (including frames)

As the info panel in QT Player X does not that anymore, does anybody know an alternative?
I'm looking for a small application, I don't want to open FCP Pro, or Blackmagic Resolve for this.
Alle the usual suspect "media player" like VLC only show Hrs:Min:Sec

Thanks for any tipps in advance and best, Karsten


----------



## danwool (Nov 14, 2019)

With the demise of Quicktime 7 Pro in Catalina I too am looking for an alternative. I can't imagine a world without it! Virtually every project I work on goes through QT7 Pro at some point. The main things I use it for:

- Stripping and adding new audio to movies
- Exporting movies as .m4v. QT7 Pro's 'Export for Web' creates videos with AAC encoded audio is perfect for submitting as demos and for YouTube etc.
- Basic edits. Such as adding a frame of black at the end of a movie, adding or deleting sections of movies etc. 
- Creating multichannel QT documents. QT7 Pro allows you to assign 5.1 files etc. to any output of an I/O

Of course QT7 Pro does a TON more than this too. Is there a basic app out there that can replace QT7 Pro? Thx!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 14, 2019)

Karsten Laser said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've used QT Player 7 Pro for getting infos about a video or audio file,
> especially the exact length in Timecode format (including frames)
> 
> ...




Pro Tools. i think you can get the free version. but if u leave it open you can drag the video and switch to frames view. 
helped me that all these new world they want everything frame acurate. :/

there is a free versio of protools but not sure if it does this.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 14, 2019)

danwool said:


> With the demise of Quicktime 7 Pro in Catalina I too am looking for an alternative. I can't imagine a world without it! Virtually every project I work on goes through QT7 Pro at some point. The main things I use it for:
> 
> - Stripping and adding new audio to movies
> - Exporting movies as .m4v. QT7 Pro's 'Export for Web' creates videos with AAC encoded audio is perfect for submitting as demos and for YouTube etc.
> ...



i started to use camstasia. its a video editor, very simple to use. has some easy features but nothing like QTpro7.


----------



## danwool (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks! I'll check out Camstasia.

PT, like the OP, is the type of thing I want to avoid. Namely a large robust app designed for something entirely different than what I need it for. QT7 Pro is exactly what I need. No more no less. I’d think someone would make an app to fill this space.


----------



## danwool (Nov 22, 2019)

No further recommendations? 

Let me ask this then: If not with QT7 Pro, how do *you* replace or add soundtracks to movies? Just export from your DAW? I'm curious how others get along w/out QT7 Pro. Thx!


----------



## lumcas (Nov 22, 2019)

Check out ff-Works, a very deep app or rather a ffmpeg GUI - encoding queue, watch folders, regular updates etc. Also compared to Quicktime it's really fast (like 4 times or even more) - uses all available cores so it converts 1 hour full HD H264 to DNxHD in about 14 minutes on my 2013 6-core trashcan. I'm a happy camper and have never looked back.






ffWorks - The Best Video Converter for Mac


ffWorks, focused on simplicity, brings a fresh approach to the use of FFmpeg, making it the best video converter for macOS




www.ffworks.net


----------



## lumcas (Nov 22, 2019)

and this is an example what does info summary look like, there's also an advanced info option, which is too long to paste here

General
Complete name : /Volumes/Zvuk_Pristav/VIDEO/10YY_Epi07.mov
Format : MPEG-4
Format profile : QuickTime
Codec ID : qt 2005.03 (qt )
File size : 3.11 GiB
Duration : 51 min 36 s
Overall bit rate : 8 620 kb/s
Encoded date : UTC 2019-11-21 18:46:25
Tagged date : UTC 2019-11-21 20:27:34
Writing library : Apple QuickTime

Video
ID : 1
Format : AVC
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings : 2 Ref Frames
Format settings, CABAC : No
Format settings, Reference frames : 2 frames
Codec ID : avc1
Codec ID/Info : Advanced Video Coding
Duration : 51 min 36 s
Bit rate : 7 200 kb/s
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate mode : Constant
Frame rate : 25.000 FPS
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.139
Stream size : 2.60 GiB (84%)
Language : English
Encoded date : UTC 2019-11-21 18:46:25
Tagged date : UTC 2019-11-21 20:27:34
Color range : Limited
Color primaries : BT.709
Transfer characteristics : BT.709
Matrix coefficients : BT.709
Codec configuration box : avcC

Audio
ID : 2
Format : PCM
Format settings : Little / Signed
Codec ID : sowt
Duration : 51 min 36 s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 1 411.2 kb/s
Channel(s) : 2 channels
Channel layout : L R
Sampling rate : 44.1 kHz
Bit depth : 16 bits
Stream size : 521 MiB (16%)
Language : English
Encoded date : UTC 2019-11-21 18:46:26
Tagged date : UTC 2019-11-21 20:27:32

Other
ID : 3
Type : Time code
Format : QuickTime TC
Duration : 51 min 36 s
Frame rate : 25.000 FPS
Time code of first frame : 00:00:00:00
Time code, striped : Yes
Language : English
Encoded date : UTC 2019-11-21 20:27:33
Tagged date : UTC 2019-11-21 20:27:33


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 22, 2019)

vlc - videolan.org

not sure what it does display, but id give it a try.


----------



## danwool (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks! ff-Works looks promising. I was hoping for something more like a utility, ala QT7 Pro, than a "Comprehensive Media Tool", but maybe that's not realistic. I'll give it a go and report back when I do. 

VLC is just a player it looks like, no? QT Player seems fine for that. But thank you.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 23, 2019)

VLC has a lot of helpful features and displays hidden behind its ugly GUI. You might just find what you need there.


----------



## A3D2 (Nov 24, 2019)

I have exactly the same issue: I used Q7 Pro mainly for the "export for web" so that I could drastically reduce the filesize of a movie before importing in logic X. Does VLC have an adequate export compression function? I wish I knew what the "behind the scenes" settings were of the Q7 "export for web" function... Would help in trying to find an alternative...
Can you also add sound to a movie in VLC?


----------



## bdr (Nov 24, 2019)

If you're looking for a converter, Handbrake is wonderful






HandBrake: Open Source Video Transcoder


HandBrake is an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder.



handbrake.fr


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 25, 2019)

+ 1 for handbrake. Excellent, super handy converter... Typically creates universally useable mp4s not mention many other options available, so far handbrake hasn't let me down... 

Although Apple sadly killed QT years ago, Handbrake's been a lot less of a headache and just works with pretty much anything I throw at it...


----------

